# I thought it was a female singer.  :O



## logical thinker (May 6, 2010)

I just watched a commercial with this clip and, until then, I thought the voice was of a female.



I don't like this kind of music, though, so I don't care about this mistake.
Comment/post similar stories/talk about "androgynous" voices.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

*Looks at title*

"Justin Bieber"

I AM NOT PRESSING PLAY.


----------



## Slyakin (May 6, 2010)

I had the same thoughts. My friends and I have decided that he's the 3rd gender.


----------



## DarkWay (May 6, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> *Looks at title*
> 
> "Justin Bieber"
> 
> I AM NOT PRESSING PLAY.



agrees


----------



## BORTZ (May 6, 2010)

Looks at topic*
*Looks at title*
"Justin Bieber"
its is a girl.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 6, 2010)

Gosh. Justin 'Beaver'.
That arse is a disgrace to Canadians. No, a disgrace to freaking humans!


----------



## logical thinker (May 6, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I AM NOT PRESSING PLAY.
> I also would not.
> 
> QUOTE(BortzANATOR @ May 6 2010, 07:44 PM) Looks at topic*
> ...


It is? lol
So androgynous.


Spoiler



Are you trolling me?


----------



## Destructobot (May 6, 2010)

Isn't bieber 12 or something? You have to go through puberty before you get a deep voice.


----------



## Twiffles (May 6, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Isn't bieber 12 or something? You have to go through puberty before you get a deep voice.


But ohwai- he's 16.


----------



## Sstew (May 7, 2010)

A Skylit Drive has a vocalist that looks, sounds like a chick.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 7, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Destructobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's, uh...obviously been...kicked there.


----------



## dinofan01 (May 7, 2010)

I saw the title and realized Bieber! I seriously thought it was a girl when I heard him on the radio once. Once I realized it was...the radio was out the window. k not really but I changed the station. My friend puts this crap on when we hang out as a joke....its a bad joke.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 7, 2010)

He is gay and he sing with women just for audience like straight men who drool over women. The same for Ricky Martin, remember ? He is gay. Every music television is full of lying and bullshit to confusion people. SAD, man!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 7, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> I saw the title and realized Bieber! I seriously thought it was a girl when I heard him on the radio once. Once I realized it was...the radio was out the window. k not really but I changed the station. My friend puts this crap on when we hang out as a joke....its a bad joke.


I was listening to the radio a couple of times at work and heard Fireflies by Owl City. At the time I'd never heard Owl City and I didn't know the song, so I was thinking to myself "I hope this isn't Justin Beiber".

I actually liked the song.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 7, 2010)

Fuck I hate people who hate Justin Bieber. I don't know who the kid is or anything but hearing people go "BLAH BLAH BLAH JUSTIN BIEBER IS TERRIBLE BLAH BLAH BLAH" is so fucking old and annoying that I can't stand it. Does anyone really care?

As for the song, not my genre.


----------



## Nikolay (May 7, 2010)

I knew you were talking about bieber when I read the title.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 7, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Fuck I hate people who are obsessed with Justin Bieber. I don't know who the kid is or anything but hearing people go "BLAH BLAH BLAH JUSTIN BIEBER IS SO HAWT AND IS SUCH A GOOD SINGER BLAH BLAH BLAH" is so fucking old and annoying that I can't stand it. Does anyone really care?
> 
> As for the song, not my genre.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 7, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's more people who bitch about him then love him. True story. I haven't heard one person say "I love Justin Bieber". It's only "WOW HE'S SO STUPID I HOPE HIS DICK GETS CUT OFF". What did he ever do to you except become moderately popular?


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 7, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> *Looks at title*
> 
> "Justin Bieber"
> 
> I AM NOT PRESSING PLAY.



This.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 7, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing. Obviously, he hasn't done anything to me.
I'm just sick and tired of hearing people (at least at my school) talking about Justin Beiber.
I switch to CTV News and I heard reporters talking about "Beiber Fever". I go to school and a group of girls present a music project about why Justin Beiber is 'awesome'. 

I guess you get annoyed of a person when you hear people constantly talking about him. Plus, in my opinion he has a horrible voice. Maybe it's because I live in Canada and I hear about him more often. I go to the freaking theater in Yorkdale and I see a promotional video about him which in turn results in a bunch of girls screaming.


----------



## DS1 (May 7, 2010)

I read a funny article about this somewhere else, but I'll just post some of the comments from it:

" I have a theory that he's really a 22 year old lesbian but they decided to market him as a 16 year old boy to sell albums.  Some day the truth will come out."

"the first time i saw this kid's video on tv, i was so glad. my thought process went something along the lines of, "finally! a little butch girl on tv singing about how in love she is an--he? is that a dude? no. that can't be. that's totally a gir---nope, it's a dude. fuck.""

"he freaks me out!
how is it that he is 16 and has not hit puberty yet!? something is wrong, it's just not natural!
and I've been saying since day 1 that he is actually a 19 year old lesbian. I mean that  simply makes more since in my mind. lol"

"I was pretty sure he was a little butch lesbian.... just wait in 2 more years he will have to come out.... "


----------



## Yumi (May 7, 2010)

Ugh...somehow Bieber got played here(radio) a few times...

..he's so stupid, i hope his dick gets cut off.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 7, 2010)

Escapa said:
			
		

> Ugh...somehow Bieber got played here(radio) a few times...
> 
> ..he's so stupid, i hope his dick gets cut off.



Holy shit dude.



Dick-Rot would be a lot more painful.


----------



## Nikolay (May 7, 2010)

epic thread is epic


----------



## p1ngpong (May 7, 2010)

This thread is pretty useless with a ton of retarded comments, I don't see it improving in any way so closed.


----------

